# 3 in 1 Scarf



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.monsteryarns.co.uk/3-1-scarf-pattern-solution-keep-chill/


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Looks just like what I'll be needing soon. 

Hope you have a Merry, warm and dry Christmas! No white Christmas but expecting snow late this evening....who knows how much have heard any where from 1/2" to 2 3/4 of an inch. I think all the local weather "gurus" need to have a conference call and pick a number....any number!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

There you go. I just might make that also. I know I won't need it here in Florida but you never know If I make it to Michigan in the winter. 

Its dry real cool weather and no rain. Merry Christmas!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

love love love it!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Cute way to end a scarf with pom poms!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Sharing for sharing!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I'm going to make that for my dil/ Thank you all.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wish I'd had this a couple of days ago. Supposed to be a high of 16 today, and Tuesday if lucky might hit 3!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You can make it for yourself. It won't get that cold here in Florida and I don't plan on going to Michigan but I'm going to make me one. Just in case. lol


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, looks like a great gift!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're very welcome.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

this is almost exactly what I made for 2 granddaughters this year - without the mittens ..... I named it a 'hooded scarf."


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Very cute, thanks for posting.
Every time I see your avitar, it just cracks me up!!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

..................


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You all are very welcome.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Cute..Thanks for the link..


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

you are welcome


----------

